# More tanks than you can scroll through



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank goodness the Japanese style is fading away. Glad to see just disorderly layouts. That is a good thing indeed:

http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/plant-design-contest-2013/entries


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Tanks like 4,10,17 are what I am talking about. It still looks like a planted aquarium and there's a huge emphasis on lots of healthy plants. 

The first two tanks are the aesthetic I find unappealing. Yeah, it looks cool for about a day, but how maintainable is that and how does it look in real life and not just in a photograph?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I liked 34, 37, and 38. That is about as far as through the list as I went. Probably would have liked more if I had taken more time.

#7 "Wild West" made me ill.


----------



## tefsom85 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm old school. 50 is the one that did it for me.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I had to scroll down to 76 to find one I'd like to have.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

15,16,19,34 I like it good to see people are getting wild, and different with aquascapes.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Good for them, you guys weren't the jury


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

UGH! I'm really sick of those "landscape" aquaecapes and can't wait for that fad to be over. Maybe I'm just turning into a cranky old aquatic gardener, but it seems like very little in the way of planted tanks these days bears any resemblance to an aquatic garden. May as well just start taking pictures of terrestrial landscapes and entering them with a photoshopped water line and fish.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice link. It is always nice to see what people are doing.

I prefer the more wild/ eclectic looking scapes. However, it is funny to me that when Nature Aquariums came out and started gaining popularity people said they liked them better than Dutch Style scapes because Dutch Scapes reminded them of flower beds. 

Now nature aquariums have turned into fake landscapes like little miniature train cities. 

Oh well whatever kind floats your boat is fine with me. Plenty of room for everyone to have their own preferences. I just cant imagine how much maintenance would be required to get those over stylized landscapes to perfection for one photo.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

And now even more. This time biotopes. That contest is indeed more interesting than the commercial Japanese sales pitch:
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2013/entries

In the above link look for the tank by Eugeniy Lukyanchikov (Number 2 in "Africa"). No matter how much we sit and talk about what not here I do not know if a single person can have an Anubias only tank and keep it as clean as Lukjacnhikov's tank.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, now we get the good stuff! I will go through this group very carefully. The first one is stunning.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

OMG round rocks!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I spoke too soon. The first one really is great, but it goes downhill quickly. I especially resented the one month old tanks with nothing but wood, sand, and angelfish (or discus).


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow, I wish the US had a biotope only contest. That would be awesome!! I like how the contest holders organized them into regions too. Some of those are spectacular and some are gorgeous, but not very biotope-ish (in my ultra hardline opinion). Others...well, what Michael said.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Phil Edwards said:


> UGH! I'm really sick of those "landscape" aquaecapes and can't wait for that fad to be over. Maybe I'm just turning into a cranky old aquatic gardener, but it seems like very little in the way of planted tanks these days bears any resemblance to an aquatic garden. May as well just start taking pictures of terrestrial landscapes and entering them with a photoshopped water line and fish.


i agree 100%. not my thing, i love biotopes and realistic underwater scenes.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I guess the closest we come to a Biotope only contest is the biotope division of the AGA annual contest.

However, it seems that particular category does not get anywhere near as many entrants as the others. Maybe I looked at it wrong, or only saw photos from the people who placed?

Also, it seemed like the last few years where mainly people from overseas. 

Do people from the US rarely enter aquascaping contests?


----------

